# CD ISO's im "Batchmodus" brennen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich muß viele CD's brennen. Diese entstehen, wenn ich per

dirsplit meine zu sichernden Verzeichnisse automatisch optimal auf CD Größe verteilen lasse.

Hier der Originalthread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808933.html

```

dirsplit -s 700M -e2 /Verzeichnis der Originaldateien

```

Es entstehen dabei Katalogdateien, die den Inhalt für die CD's enthalten

diese Dateien heißen dann:

vol_1.list

vol_2.list

...

per 

```
$ mkisofs -o vol1.iso -D -r --joliet-long -graft-points -path-list vol_1.list

$ mkisofs -o vol2.iso -D -r --joliet-long -graft-points -path-list vol_2.list
```

lasse ich dann die zugehörigen ISO's erstellen

Da es sich um viele zu erstellende CD's handelt möchte ich nun zumindest die CD Erstellung so weit automatisieren, daß ich nur noch die Rohlinge im Brenner wechseln muß.

Wie geht das am Besten?

Danke schon mal...[/code]

G.R.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Tinitus,

vielleicht ist das Konsolen-Programm burn-cd, ein Teil von dem was du suchst. Nach dem erfolgreichen Brennvorgang wird das Medium auch Ausgeworfen.

Anschließend könnte man z.B. eject -T das Laufwerk schließen nachdem du von Hand einen neuen Rohling eingelegt hast. Du könntest aber auch das schließen des Laufwerkes irgendwie als Startschuss benutzen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das geht.

Schlag einfach mal bei der burn-cd Projektseite nach, vielleicht bietet es ja auch schon ein Feature zur batch-Verarbeitung ;) Sonst probiere doch einfach eine Schleife, die dann das Programm aufruft, und nach erfolgreichem Brennvorgang den Status vermerkt oder Dateien verschiebt/löscht und auf einen Startschuss wartet und die nächste Datei gebrannt wird.

Grüße

----------

